# My babies have shipped!



## amberleighe (May 22, 2013)

I am so excited I just got a confirmation that my babies have shipped yay! I just needed to share that! You may carry on with important posts now. 

1 Easter Egger 
1 Sicilian Buttercup 
1 Buff Orpington 
1 Rhode Island Red
1 Meyer Meal Maker


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Very exciting! Mine are shipping Wednesday!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Woo hoo for new chicks!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So exciting! Then you get THE call from the post office! I even took a pic of the post master handing us the box LOL! Remember to turn the warmer on before you leave!


----------



## amberleighe (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I already have the brooder light on haha. I want to make sure it will maintain heat in the room I moved it to today. I may need to modify it a tad ... to make sure there is NO draft, after I put the bedding in it appears the babies will now be on level with the hardware cloth window.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! Remember we like pictures!!!!


----------



## amberleighe (May 22, 2013)

These are our babies, we had a scare with our RIR, she appeared to be quite sick and would stumble around, and twitch her head and fall over, and lay on her side or back and just breathe slowly. Well I finally got her to eat some regular medicated feed (she didn't want the mushy GroGel) she drank some water and had a nap, now she is the boss lady... she pecks at the others to let them know she's in charge. (she's the one laying on her side in the 3rd photo, then in the 4th after she got better and was ruling the brooder! I think she's may be a big bully 

My Buff Oprington is already running to the sound of my voice when I talk into the brooder, she's the best lil sweetie! 

I am dying to see what our Meyer Meal Maker turns out to be... I am hoping for some kind of white breed


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Awww they are just precious! And you've already named them wow good for you! So glad little twitch is ok the little chickie must have had a rough go of it in route! They grow so FAST so take lots of pictures! I am amazing at how much my 12 have grown in just 2 weeks! Congrats you are now a chickie mamma!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, you got a chick that far gone back on her feet - impressive! The RIRs around here are pretty known for being bullies when they're in mixed flocks... but you have a small flock and if you give her lots of room she should stay boss instead of bully! At least we can hope.  Many of the broiler chickens are white so you may luck out there as well. Good luck!


----------

